# Suggestion: Turn Sony PSP section into "Other Handhelds"



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

The best thing about GBAtemp is its focus on portable gaming.  However the PSP section is just taking up space. Lots of low hit counts on the topics and very few new topics.  New topics are usually someone asking the same old questions.  New PSP UMD releases are few and far between.  It seems like the system is dying. 

So here's my suggestion.  Please change the Sony PSP section into a forum for "Other Handhelds."  It would make better use of the web space.  *Of course the Sony PSP would still be included. Its the number one "non Nintendo portable."*

Here are some of the "Other Portables" that could be featured:

*Pandora:*







Pandora's Emulation capabilities will be superior to the PSP.


*GP2X:*






The GP2X=F200, complete with Touch Screen, is the 3rd iteration of GP portables. Many forum users own one of the Game Park Portables.


*Gizmondo 2.0:*






Believe it or not, Gizmondo is returning to the portable market.


*Neo Pocket Color:*






Still very popular. Places like MASH MODS now offer Back Lit models. 


*Play Pal / Master System Portable:*







*Mega Drive / Genesis Portable:*







*Other Noteable Portables worthy of Discussion:*

*Ben Heck's Portable Consoles* (Atari 2600 Portable to PS3 Laptop)







*WonderSwan* (The Genius of Gunpei Yokoi)







*Turbo Express* (Console games on the go)







*Sega Nomad* (Console games on the go)







*Sega Game Gear* 







*Even More Portables:*

Atari Lynx (Popular Collectors Item)

N-Gage (also coming back to the market)

Mobile Phones (The future of portable gaming?)

VG Pocket, Kensington, OneStation (Many game in 1 machine, plug and play)

LCD, LED Handhelds

Game & Watch (still on the market)


*Check out this site for a ton of Gaming Enabled Portable Devices you've probably never heard of.*

http://www.pmptoday.com/?s=nes+game+emulator


----------



## Salamantis (May 3, 2008)

Okay I really don't think any of those handhelds will have more hits and topics than the PSP.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 3, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Okay I really don't think any of those handhelds will have more hits and topics than the PSP.


+ That's what the Other Consoles & Oldies forum is for. Older consoles and handhelds.


----------



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

The PSP forum is nothing more than a "how can I downgrade my PSP" section.  Most of the topics relate to the same old subject.  

Also, a couple of the emus found on the PSP are ports from the GP2X.  I know a lot of GBAtemp users own at least one version of  the GP2X.  And Pandora is going to be very popular with the homebrew development community.



			
				Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consoles =/= Handhelds

IMO, the two sections should be seperate.  

Besides there are plenty of forums where PSP owners can ask about downgrading their machines.


----------



## Prophet (May 3, 2008)

You might have had a point a couple of months back but now the psp seems to be on the rise. I vaguely recall quite a few Crisis core threads. Plus, the psp section currently has 768 topics and 7,404 replies alone compared to the other consoles section which has 1,034 topics and 11,782 replies. When you take into account the fact that the other consoles section encompasses two next gen systems (Xbox360 PS3) and a slew of older consoles, I'd say the the PSP section is doing quiet well by comparison. You might have a point about the content of the psp posts being redundant custom firmware questions and such, but I'd push for a simplistic psp READ FIRST FAQ to be stickied rather than merging sections;  I admittedly can't see how your suggestion would fix the redundancy issues.

edit: Just took a look at the couple of pages of the psp forums, not really seeing your point. Mostly genuine questions worth asking, with what I would call only a few cases of repeated topics.


----------



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> You might have had a point a couple of months back but now the psp seems to be on the rise.
> 
> Plus, the psp section currently has 768 topics and 7,404 replies alone compared to the other consoles section which has 1,034 topics and 11,782 replies. When you take into account the fact that the other consoles section encompasses two next gen systems (Xbox360 PS3) and a slew of older consoles, I'd say the the PSP section is doing quiet well by comparison.



PSP seems to be dying out.  Retailers keep shrinking their PSP sections, new releases are growing fewer by the day.

Comparing the number of topics seem irrelevant to me.  Especially considering most of them are "how can I downgrade my PSP" related questions. (Pandora Battery, I cant get ISOs running, etc..)

I see your points, I just don't agree. I just appreciate the forum hearing me out on this one.  I love portables and think its wasteful to dedicate a entire section to the slowly fading PSP.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 3, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I can pretty much tell you it's unlikely to ever happen. While I disagree with your statement about the PSP slowly dying, even if that were the case, why should we expand for those other handhelds? They're _already_ dead. The GameBoy Advance is also slowly dying but it's sure to get a heck of a lot more activity than a forum that encompasses a slew of already dead systems.


----------



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pandora hits the market in May 2008, GP2X-F200 was released in October. Gizmondo 2.0 hits in the fall.

Way to know your subject matter.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't be in denial about the PSP.  Just check the new release lists.  Also PSP 3000 model is rumored to not have UMD. Which means older models would quickly become obsolete, like some of the portables I mentioned in my first post.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 3, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Pandora hits the market in May 2008, GP2X-F200 was released in October. Gizmondo 2.0 hits in the fall.
> 
> Way to know your subject matter.
> 
> ...


I was referring mostly to the other systems you listed. Two out of 13 listings being current does not a live market make.

As for your comment about the PSP dying, even if that were the case, it will both hold on until its last dying breath and quickly be replaced by a PSP2 or somesuch when it does. Such is the nature of Sony's business strategy. Your personal bias not withstanding this isn't going to happen. No name handhelds never succeed. They silently die off with most people never having heard of them.


----------



## chuckstudios (May 3, 2008)

I have a GP2X, but I've never really felt compelled to talk about it here. I actually almost never use it because my charger is so poor  that it takes about 10 hours to get a full charge, in which time I could have charged and discharged (by playing) my DS or PSP. Also, wasn't the PSP section an "Other" section before the last board changes?


----------



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 Portables, all of which are devoted to homebrew.  The most popular topic on the PSP forum is homebrew.  

"Personal bias?"  That's fanboy BS.   

PSP2? I think you mean PSP 3000, sans UMD.


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2008)

I've never heard of any of those other Handhelds.
And I've not seen a topic about one of those Handhelds on GBAtemp.

PSP deserves it's own section in the forum.
And, arguably, deserves it's own Release List (which I'd handle if a script was written for the PSP Releases). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To change the forum title to "Other Handhelds", would be simply stupid and a waste of time.


----------



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I've never heard of any of those other Handhelds.
> And I've not seen a topic about one of those Handhelds on GBAtemp.
> 
> PSP deserves it's own section in the forum.
> ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 3, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> 3 Portables, all of which are devoted to homebrew.  The most popular topic on the PSP forum is homebrew.
> 
> "Personal bias?"  That's fanboy BS.
> 
> PSP2? I think you mean PSP 3000, sans UMD.


Sir, from where I'm standing, I'm not the one ranting about how "The PSP is going to die, the PSP is going to die!". Fanboy BS is only applicable when you're a fan of the product, of which I am not. I do not own one, I don't not want one. I will however buy one if the games I enjoy come to the system.

Also, if you didn't notice, I said "PSP2 or somesuch", which means I was using it as a tentative title. Just as fans often call the  successor to the Xbox 360 the "Xbox 720", specifically because there's no official title as of yet.

What you're unaware of is that the staff have discussed this issue before. We specifically turned "Other Handhelds" into the PSP forum because it was the only other current handheld that was noteworthy. We're not going to make a forum for every single no name product on the market. Should we also make a forum for the Chintendo Vii? The Phantom?


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Should we also make a forum for the Chintendo Vii? The Phantom?


Yes, we should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I remember Opium talking about that GBAtemp will only offer information about Nintendo-related Scenes. So, I guess all the scenes we'll be covering in the future is the "NDS2" and the "Wii2"...


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 3, 2008)

Surprise, Surprise, Ace is seeing through his BS. He just has something against Sony for some reason. The PSP is alive and well, and will continue to be so until Sony gives up on it. Which doesn't look like it will do anything soon.


----------



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Little (May 3, 2008)

The PSP rocks and deserves its own section. its existence doesn't harm you. there is already a place to talk about the other handhelds. deal with it.


----------



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> The PSP rocks and deserves its own section. its existence doesn't harm you. there is already a place to talk about the other handhelds. deal with it.



IMO, PSP doesn't deserve its own section.  And I'm not concerned with its existence. I could take or leave it.


----------



## Little (May 3, 2008)

yes it does deserve its own section because its a great handheld. if your not concerned with its existence, why make a topic, troll it and argue long posts in favour of getting rid of it.


----------



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

The best thing about GBAtemp is its focus on portable gaming.  However the PSP section is just taking up space. Lots of low hit counts on the topics and very few new topics.  New topics are usually someone asking the same old questions.  New PSP UMD releases are few and far between.  It seems like the system is dying. 

So here's my suggestion.  Please change the Sony PSP section into a forum for "Other Handhelds."  It would make better use of the web space.  *Of course the Sony PSP would still be included. Its the number one "non Nintendo portable."*

Here are some of the "Other Portables" that could be featured:

*Pandora:*







Pandora's Emulation capabilities will be superior to the PSP.


*GP2X:*






The GP2X=F200, complete with Touch Screen, is the 3rd iteration of GP portables. Many forum users own one of the Game Park Portables.


*Gizmondo 2.0:*






Believe it or not, Gizmondo is returning to the portable market.


*Neo Pocket Color:*






Still very popular. Places like MASH MODS now offer Back Lit models. 


*Play Pal / Master System Portable:*







*Mega Drive / Genesis Portable:*







*Other Noteable Portables worthy of Discussion:*

*Ben Heck's Portable Consoles* (Atari 2600 Portable to PS3 Laptop)







*WonderSwan* (The Genius of Gunpei Yokoi)







*Turbo Express* (Console games on the go)







*Sega Nomad* (Console games on the go)







*Sega Game Gear* 







*Even More Portables:*

Atari Lynx (Popular Collectors Item)

N-Gage (also coming back to the market)

Mobile Phones (The future of portable gaming?)

VG Pocket, Kensington, OneStation (Many game in 1 machine, plug and play)

LCD, LED Handhelds

Game & Watch (still on the market)


*Check out this site for a ton of Gaming Enabled Portable Devices you've probably never heard of.*

http://www.pmptoday.com/?s=nes+game+emulator


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 3, 2008)

I'm afraid your opinion is in the minority, and should not be debated. If even a mod doesn't see the need to change the forum, why would you? If you want, make a forum of your own where you can change things freely as you wish. Now please, lets ignore this as, theres no need to change the PSP section on the forum.


----------



## feds4u (May 3, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> yes it does deserve its own section because its a great handheld. if your not concerned with its existence, why make a topic, troll it and argue long posts in favour of getting rid of it.



How is suggesting the PSP section include other handhelds considered trolling?  That's certainly a unique angle.  If you can't debate, simply call your opponent a troll.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess you didn't like that IGN.PSP.com report.  

Face it, worthwhile PSP releases are growing thin.  Homebrew is its best feature.  The main topic of discussion on the PSP board is homebrew.  That's why I suggested including other portables in that area.  The GP2X already gives the PSP a run for its money in the area of homebrew and the Pandora has the potential to be completely superior.

Dont think I'm trying to piss on your PSP.  I still think it should be included.  I just think a forum dedicated to portable gaming should have more diversity.


----------



## dice (May 3, 2008)

the majority have spoken, the forums won't be changed.


----------



## TaMs (May 3, 2008)

Most of those examples of other handhelds are dead already. there's probably forum for old consoles somewhere in the deeps of gbatemp.

ps. If you don't want psp forum, then you don't  need all those ds forums either. hohoh


----------



## hamchan (May 3, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you kidding? PSP is selling like hotcakes in Japan. The first 3 months of the year saw the PSP having some of the best game releases of the quarter. Seeing as how the PSP is a homebrew monster i think the section should remain.


----------



## flamesmaster (May 3, 2008)

The psp homebrew scene is far more advanced than that of the DS. You suggest we scale it down just because it has fewer posts and topics? I disagree and i expect the majority of the forum agree with me.


----------



## xcalibur (May 3, 2008)

PSP just flat out wins.
The reason it doesn't get that many hits is probably because this is nintendo focused forum.

Besides, it doesn't get that many issues either. Just some headaches during downgrading and thats about it.


----------



## feds4u (May 4, 2008)

flamesmaster said:
			
		

> The psp homebrew scene is far more advanced than that of the DS.



You're right, the homebrew scene is far more diverse and advanced than whats available on the DS.  Thats why the PSP section should be changed to "Other Handhelds" to include portables like the GP2X and the upcoming Pandora and Gizmondo 2.0.

GP2X already has native Divx support, a touch screen, better TV out, and a superior MAME emulator (when compared with the PSP's measly mame emulation.)

Pandora has higher specs than the PSP and will undoubtedly be superior when it comes to Homebrew and emulation.

Gizmondo 2.0, *chuckles* at least the new machine will be 100% open source and it will have some tweaked specs. 

So in a way, I agree with your post.  I just don't think a dying portable should take up an entire forum. Especially when the main topic of conversation on that forum is homebrew.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 4, 2008)

[email protected] this guy insisting the PSP is dying.


----------



## Cermage (May 4, 2008)

well the psp is dying, but very slowly. about the same rate that the games on the DS degrade =P. just leave it be, it saves people effort when they actually do get a psp and are looking for how to downgrade it to play homebrew.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 4, 2008)

Ironic how you became the fanboy, feds4u. The staff have spoken. Drop it already. It's pointless to keep going on. If you really had a case this would have ended on the first page. Or you would have at least thought out your argument and contained it to a couple of posts.

Keep in mind that Nintendo has been dominating the handheld market for so many years. This is the reason why retailers don't even carry the Wonderswan. And the public isn't going to hear about any of the handhelds you listed. The homebrew and hardcore handheld fans will buy it, but that's it. Homebrew users are a very small percentage of the market. Right now all that really matters is the DS Lite and PSP, and competition is fierce. Even Microsoft doesn't plan on releasing a gaming handheld. These other handhelds you mentioned will not stand a chance in the current market, will be sold online only, and that means there will be very few users.

I think it would be better to just create a separate forum for other handhelds, but leave the PSP its own forum. I only see one G2PX thread in the Other Consoles & Oldies forum.


----------



## feds4u (May 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Homebrew users are a very small percentage of the market....



I'm sorry to say this but Homebrew is the PSP's only strength.  That's another reason why I suggested combining the forum with other homebrew focused portables. GP2X already gives it a run for its money in certain areas, and Pandora's bound to be superior.

The GP2X has a strong and dedicated coding community. Probably better than the PSP scene. The PSP can still do a lot more, but it will be soon trumped by the Pandora.  Joe Public isn't going to care, but serious homebrew focused portable gamers will.  These are the same people who downgrade their psps. (Like me before I moved on.)

...The vintage stuff I mentioned was just for spice. Portable gaming is an art form. There's also a lot of collectible stuff and weird, foreign market portables like the OneStation, etc...

And yes, I know the mods have spoken, but I've made a decent argument and I'm happy they've heard me out. It's very democratic. Maybe they'll even consider my idea further down the road.  Don't kid yourself about the current PSP's longevity.  Don't forget the IGN incident. Giving game of the month to "Nothing." (runner up was "air") Its a sign of the times. That's not fanboyism. That's the true. 

As for that fanboy shit.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well thanks for reading. I've made my case. Mods can lock my topic.


----------

